# HOOAH! SMA 2015 - 14 November, 2015 (San Marcos, Texas)



## rybaby (Aug 30, 2015)

http://www.cubingusa.com/HOOAH2015/index.php

Organizer: Sammy Tawakkol
Delegate: Shonathon Collins

Events:
2x2 - 2 rounds [All/10]
3x3 - 3 rounds [All/20/10]
3x3 OH - 2 rounds [All/10]
Pyraminx - 1 Round
Megaminx - 1 Round
Skewb - 1 Round
FMC - 1 Attempt
4x4 - 1 Round
5x5 - 1 Round

Registration opens 7 September, at 11:59 PM CDT.


----------



## DanielTuttle (Aug 30, 2015)

Is this a good comp for beginners, or people who average like 30 seconds? I live in Florida and wanna go to my first competition soon.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 31, 2015)

*gasp* 

You beat me to it!

@DanielTuttle, any competition with the events that you like is great for a first competition. 30 seconds is actually pretty good for a beginner these days, and I bet that you can improve within the next three months. Good luck! register early!


Also, this competition will be SIX YEARS TO THE DAY after Austin Fall 2009. Thanks, WEB


----------



## mjm (Sep 2, 2015)

Excited for this!
Will there be cutoff times/required results? If so, what are they?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes, they are on the website


GO NAVY BEAT ARMY


----------



## EzCuber (Sep 15, 2015)

My goal is to not dnf lol


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 12, 2015)

GOALS !

Competition - finish early, run smoothly, be great.
2x2 - sub 3 single, sub 4.8 average
3x3 - sub 12 single, stretch sub 10, sub 14 average
4x4 - sub 1 single, sub 1:05 average
5x5 - sub 2 single, sub 2:10 average
OH - sub 23 single, sub 25 average
Pyra - sub 7 single, sub 10 average
Megaminx - cutoff, podium because only one person can podium with an average right now
Skewb - sub 6 single, sub 9 average
FMC - sub 35 moves.
Go Navy Beat Army


----------



## rybaby (Nov 15, 2015)

DYK?...

...Chris beat Shon?
...I beat Shon?
...You beat Shon?
...Shon beat Shon?
...Chris calls soda "pop"?
...my cubes suck?
...The Cubicle's certificates were designed by a pre-schooler?
...Riley and Robert have become interchangeable, per Sammy's discretion?
...Shon and I need to practice high-fives?
...kids need to learn how to judge?
...they need to learn to send the scorecard AND the cube back to the scrambling table?
...those chairs were way too low?
...but the venue was good?
...thanks Sammy + delegates? That's not a question?


----------



## Mr0. (Nov 15, 2015)

One runner came back to the scrambling table with this funny scorecards :  

Thanks again Shon and Monica for the ride, thanks everyone for the warm welcome and the kind words.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 15, 2015)

Someone I know went there and got 6th place in Pryaminx. Hopefully I can go to a Texas comp soon.


----------

